
Universal Health Care Might Cost You Less Than You Think - laurex
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/29/opinion/medicare-for-all-cost.html
======
wahern
Even when you take into account existing expenditures, you're still on the
hook for a huge amount of money. The California Senate Appropriations
Committee estimate for universal healthcare in California was $400 billion,
$200 billion _more_ than all existing expenditures _including_ premiums. See
[https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-
aler...](https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-
alert/article151960182.html)

The only way forward is to tweak Obamacare some more, which in terms of cost
control has been hit & miss (as predicted by its authors, FWIW). We need to
become better at cost control before we jump to universal healthcare. If we
don't do that first then the healthcare lobby will takes the budgetary reigns
the same way that the defense lobby has with defense spending, and costs will
continue to balloon.

